# How fast do you drive on the highway



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

johnf said:


> From the numbers people are giving, I assume some people are thinking of their speeds on superhighways such as the U.S. Interstates. Perhaps there should be a few more speed ranges beyond 99-100+ mph for folks in Europe.


:banghead: Yeah, yeah... go ahead and rub it in... How fast do you drive during a Stau though? :lmao:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Indeed depends on traffic and weather... normally I like cruising between 70 mph and 80 mph... but when I hit a moving traffic barrier (POS cars driving 45 mph across all lanes) I tend to try to get through it and speeds will go around the century mark to get away from them:tsk: ...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Usually around 80 mph. Cops here seem to have other things to worry about.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2004)

speed limit is 65 here so I go 80 in the fast lane.... anything over that and you're risking a ticket.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> :eeps:


 I know you drive faster...


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm, so if speed zone surveys applied to highways/freeways for California, the base "safe speed" for Bimmerfest members would be 90 mph (85% of us drive at or below that).


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

In my e30, it depends on grade and wind direction.

Alex


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Just moved back to the states from Germany.

No more cruising at 100    

Now I do about 5 over which is 60 to 70 mph 

Oh yeah, the real sad part is sometimes I do 5 under to avoid the bunch ups and stress and just let everyone pass me :bawling:


----------

